# Wochenende 27-28. April



## Sandra (24. April 2002)

Also, Steve würde gerne mit Dave fahren - Dave möchte gerne am Samstag mit dem Biketreff Sporthalle Oberwerth fahren (und die fahren in der Regel ab Koblenz)- ich hatte eigentlich mit Steve besprochen zusammen zu fahren - und peppaman aus Köln wollte sich Sa. auch anschließen. Wie du siehst - alles nicht so einfach.
Die Strecke "Lieserpfad", die ich kennengelernt habe, beginnt in Manderscheid und das sind von mir aus noch einige km mit dem Auto zu fahren (ca. 3/4 Std. - 1 Std.). 
Am Sonntag ist ein CTF in Prüm. Vielleicht habt ihr ja Lust da zusammen hin- und mitzufahren (Distanz um die 50 km). Es soll eines der schönsten und bestorganisiertesten CTF´s in der Eifel sein.
gruß, sandra


----------



## Heimwerker King (24. April 2002)

Nicht doch,

ist doch nich´schwierig, wenn wir dürfen hängen wir uns in Koblenz dran oder Prüm.

Wann wollt ihr in Koblenz los. Und wann ist der CRT in Prüm.

cu
lord


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dave (24. April 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Sandra _
> Also, Steve würde gerne mit Dave fahren - Dave möchte gerne am Samstag mit dem Biketreff Sporthalle Oberwerth fahren (und die fahren in der Regel ab Koblenz)



dieses woe aber wahrscheinlich am so 
jetzt isses nur so, dass am sa noch gerne jemand anders mit mir fahren möchte. 

@steve: außerdem hat sich tina mal wieder gemeldet. sie ist wieder zurück und würde am woe auch gerne mit ihrem freund mit uns ne runde drehen.
ganz schön was los dieses woe!!!



> - ich hatte eigentlich mit Steve besprochen zusammen zu fahren - und peppaman aus Köln wollte sich Sa. auch anschließen. Wie du siehst - alles nicht so einfach.
> Die Strecke "Lieserpfad", die ich kennengelernt habe, beginnt in Manderscheid und das sind von mir aus noch einige km mit dem Auto zu fahren (ca. 3/4 Std. - 1 Std.).



was ist denn so toll and der strecke? pack mal den köder aus


----------



## Sandra (24. April 2002)

hauptsache wir biken. mein bein sollte bis zum wochenende auch wieder okay sein.
@ dave: der liserpfad beginnt - galube ich - bereits in daun. die interessanteren streckenabschnitte sind aber angeblich (lt. beschriebener tour im mountainbike-magazin) um manderscheid. sind letzten sommer von manderscheid ab eine tour gefahren. singletrail pur ! dürfte auch nach deinem geschmack sein. allerdings habe ich gehört, daß der trail mittlerweile für biker gesperrt ist, da er eigentlich als wanderweg ausgeschildert ist, aber so schmal, daß man gerade mit einem rad platz hat. letzten sommer ist wohl auch ein biker verunglückt und den abhang hinuntergestürzt und mußte mit dem hubschrauber geholt werden . 
@ lord61: sollte es mit den koblenzern am sa nicht klappen, könnte ich mir auch vorstellen im bergischen oder siebengebirge zu fahren (allerdings kenne ich mich da nicht aus, aber andreas/peppaman vielleicht oder ihr ?). weitere alternative wäre bei mir im ahrtal richtung steiner berghaus und dann runter richtung altenahr zu fahren (da soll es ein paar gute abfahrten geben; die strecke zum steiner berghaus ist mir bekannt, die abfahrten müßten wir uns dann zusammen erforschen ; - no risk no fun  ). 
wegen des ctf´s in prüm werde ich mich heute telef. erkundigen. die homepage des ausrichtenden radsportvereins gibt nicht viel her (startzeit ist in d. Regel zwischen 8 - 10 uhr). morgen kann ich euch vermutlich mehr sagen. ein freund ist die letzten jahre mitgefahren und hat mir die veranstaltung empfohlen. prüm liegt meines wissens richtung trier (sind zumindest auf dem weg dorthin daran vorbeigekommen; muß aber auch nochmal im atlas schauen).
so, genug der worte - bin ja mal gespannt, wo bzw. was wir wirklich am wo.ende fahren und in welcher konstellation.
gruß, sandra


----------



## Heimwerker King (25. April 2002)

@ Sandra

ist alles ok. liegt bei dir.

Samsatg morgen ist auch ok. 

Was ist mit dem CRT in Prüm. Schon mal gefahren???

Cu
lord


----------



## Psychonaut (25. April 2002)

Hey Leute, ich hoffe, daß ich auch dabei bin.
Sa muß ich aber arbeiten, So hab ich auf jeden Fall Zeit.

Fahr mit euch gerne im SiebenGgeb., aber auf den Liesepfad hätt ich auch Bock, bin den seit nem Jahr nicht mehr gefahren.
Hoffentlich bis bald!


----------



## steve (25. April 2002)

Mir ist an sich jeder Termin recht, nur halt nich alzu früh morgens. Nachmittags würde ich auch fahren. Weiß halt nur nicht, wann ich am Fr. ins Bett komme, und ich ich muß am Sa meine Freundin noch zum Bahnhof bringen, also vor der Radtour.

Hoffe überhaupt fahren zu können, habe mich gestern bei der Kalkhalde etwas hingelegt und jetzt habe ich Probleme mit dem Rücken, der Schulter und den Rippen. Sind etwas geprellt, aber das sollte schon gehen.

@Dave: Was macht meine Bremse?


@Sandra: Wär doch ne gute Idee wenn wir auch noch mit Tina fahren. Das tut meinen Verletzungen mit Sicherheit auch gut.

Gruß Steve


----------



## dave (25. April 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Psychonaut _
> *
> Fahr mit euch gerne im SiebenGgeb., aber auf den Liesepfad hätt ich auch Bock, bin den seit nem Jahr nicht mehr gefahren.
> Hoffentlich bis bald! *



Hi Psychonaut,
der Liesenpfad muss ja wirklich was bieten, wenn du auch Bock auf ihn hast.
Wann biste denn wieder an der Wied? 
Aber auf's Siebengebirge hätte ich auch mal Lust.
CU


----------



## Psychonaut (26. April 2002)

Na ja. fahrtechnisch kann weder SiebenG. noch Lieserpfad mit dem Wiedtal mithalten, also nix zum Freriden. Aber trotzdem gibt´s an beiden Orten nette Trails, auf denen Touren einfach mehr Spaß machen als auf breiten Schotterwegen.

Im Siebengebirge bin ich öfter, weil´s vor der Tür liegt.
Allerdings ist am Woende das wetter nicht vielversprechend. Vielleicht schwinge ich mich nur für ne kurze Runde auf´s Rad.
Mal abwarten. 

Ciao!


----------



## dave (29. April 2002)

Hey Jörg, es ist doch nicht immer nur Sandra die stürzt! 
Obwohl sie am Sa auch einmal neben ihrem Bike liegend gesichtet wurde 
Jetzt hat die neue Brille schon auf der ersten Fahrt nen Kratzer und die Hose Löcher. Ärgerlich ....

Aber Steve wollte es noch übertrumpfen!
Dazu gehört aber noch ne kleine Vorgeschichte:

Er ist am Mittwoch (seinem Geburtstag) in ner Kalkhalde ein wenig springen gewesen.
Ist bei der Landung eines riesigen Tables (4m Hügel!) seitlich vom Landehang aufgekommen und schließlich volles Brot auf Kopf und Schulter gefallen!
Die Erbauer hatten wohl Dirt für andere Sprünge gebraucht und Erdmasse seitlich vom Landehang abgetragen.

Einen Tag später war er Inlinen mit ner Bekannten. Sie stürzt, hält sich aber instinktiv an Steves Arm fest und reißt ihn mit zu Boden. Schon wieder auf die Schulter ...

Am Freitag haben wir dann eine neue Louise FR an die Gabel gebaut. Die Bremsleistung war anfangs noch ein wenig enttäuschend. Aber Bremsbeläge und Scheibe mussten ja noch eingefahren werden.
Das ging allerdings schneller als erwartet. Als Steve schließlich vor einer Kurve, bei relativ viel Speed leicht abbremsen will, blockiert plötzlich das Vorderrad und rutscht auf dem feuchten Boden seitlich weg.
Weil seine Schulter von den anderen Stürzen so geprellt war, kann er den Arm nicht rechtzeitig ausstrecken um den Sturz mit der Hand aufzufangen. Statt dessen kommt er wieder mit der Schulter auf, rutscht einige Meter über den Boden und wird von einer Wurzel gestoppt!

Das hat dem Schlüsselbein wohl den letzten Rest gegeben - Bruch!

Er ist dann zum BWZK (wo er 1.5 Stunden auf den Arzt warten musste) und der Oberarzt hatte dann das Schlüsselbein ohne Betäubung (die wollter er nicht - typisch) wieder ausgerichtet.
Steve ist ja nicht so schmerzempfindlich und hatte das alles es ohne Betäubung machen lassen. Als der Arzt jedoch erwähnte, dass er das Biken 2002 komplett ausfallen lassen müsste, bekam er dann doch einen Kreislaufkollaps!  

Es ist leider kein glatter Bruch und die Knochen wurden nicht überlappungsfrei aneinander gelegt.
Das wäre nur opertativ möglich gewesen und man hätte dafür die Muskeln durchtrennen müssen.  Statt dessen hat der Arzt sie ein wenig versetzt zueinander angeordnet.
Bis sie zusammengewachsen sind dauert etwa 4 Wochen.
In der Zeit musser er mit so nem Korsett herumlaufen und kann seine Arme  nur sehr eingeschränkt bewegen, da sich sonst die Knochen verschieben würden.
Es wird aber leider noch Monate dauern, bis sich um die Bruchstelle herum genug Gewebe aufgebaut hat, dass das Schlüsselbein aureichend stabil ist.
Das würde bei einem operativen Eingriff wohl schneller gehen, hat jedoch andere Nachteile.

Na ja, wie ich Steve kenne sitzt er in zwei Monaten wieder auf dem Rennrad und geht Joggen.
Aber ich möchte jetzt wirklich nicht in seiner Haut stecken!

Er wird sich jetzt auch längere Zeit nicht mehr im Forum zum Wort melden können, da es sich mit dem Einfinger-Tipp-System nicht so gut schreiben läßt.


----------

